# FLY TYING VISE



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have one they want to sale


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a peak rotary pedestal vise I will part with


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

do you have a pic and how much are you asking. Also will it handle 4/0 hooks for saltwater flies. thats the main problem I see with alot of them online are specifically made for small trout size hooks.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

tailfisher said:


> do you have a pic and how much are you asking. Also will it handle 4/0 hooks for saltwater flies. thats the main problem I see with alot of them online are specifically made for small trout size hooks.


Sorry just getting back to you on this. I thought the vise was at my office but it appears it must be at home. I will shoot you a picture later tonight. 

I am by no means even a decent fly tyer but I never noticed any issues with 2/0 and 3/0 hooks. I never tried 4/0's.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

[Sounds good


----------

